# Dinoflagellates!



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

So I recently found out I have these in my tank and they seem to grow very fast:x. I've only have had my new tank cyling almost 3 weeks now. I have 12 snails mix, 7 hermit crabs, 1 emerald crab, 1 scarlet skunk shrimp, 1 peppermint, 2 clowns, and 1 chromis. I've heard these Dinoflagellates can be very deadly and are not good. What is the best treatment to eradicate these things? I would like something that would kill them off quickly too. Please and Thanks for comments!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got finished writing an answer to this exact question in this thread . Anyway here is a copy/paste answer.



bmlbytes said:


> What you need is a cleaner tank. Reduce any nutrients in the tank. This includes ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. It also includes any nutrients you feed to corals. If you have a powerful mechanical filter, put that on the tank. Really over filter the tank until it goes away.
> 
> You are right to be worried about it. Many dinoflagellates are toxic, and you really dont want them.
> 
> ...


----------

